
Solving Pokemon Blue with a Single, Huge Regular Expression - rorosaurus
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2g9d29UIzk
======
rorosaurus
An interesting problem, I think. Presented in an amusing tone. The AWS bill
was certainly a surprise!

I was able to find some of his repos, but they aren't documented very much yet
:)

[https://github.com/hausdorff?tab=repositories&q=pkmn](https://github.com/hausdorff?tab=repositories&q=pkmn)

I kind-of wanted to see the full, final regex!

